# RCI Fees & Bluegreen & Worldmark



## Suzy (Jan 23, 2006)

I currently belong to Bluegreen, which includes the RCI fees in their club fees.  I also have an RCI week, and pay RCI membership fees.  I'm thinking of joining Worldmark, but in reality, I'm paying RCI fees again, correct?  Is there any way out of not having to pay triple RCI fees?  That's one reason I don't want to join any more points programs like Worldmark or Fairfield.

TIA,
Suzy


----------



## DenMar (Jan 23, 2006)

No you should not be paying RCI fees again if you buy Worldmark.  As a WM owner you get to choose your Exchange comp. it does not come with membership.  Unless you buy directly from Trendwest and we know you won't do that.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 23, 2006)

You do not have to pay again if you are already a member of RCI. Just give RCI your WM info and it will be accessible through your current RCI account.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Suzy said:
			
		

> I currently belong to Bluegreen, which includes the RCI fees in their club fees.  I also have an RCI week, and pay RCI membership fees.



I don't think you need to pay RCI fee for your RCI week.  The RCI account you get from BG alone should work for your other week too.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 24, 2006)

I will call RCI today, and check this out.  Hopefully a refund will be in the works.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## allenke (Feb 4, 2006)

Suzy said:
			
		

> I will call RCI today, and check this out.  Hopefully a refund will be in the works.  Thanks everyone!




My RCI dues are paid through my Whiski Jack/ Raintree Vacation Club membership and when I bought my Worldmark membership later, I do not have to pay an additional membership fee for RCI - though, I did get the run around for some time before I was able to get it set up with out having to pay additional RCI dues.  Some of the RCI employees said that I would have to originally, but I was persistant and it was finally set up so that I did not have to pay.

Ken


----------

